# Best documentaries



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What are some of the best documentaries you have found on Youtube? I have some weird fascination with the WW1 trenches and have found some really wonderful ones. Links to follow.










I of course have seen many wonderful documentaries, but these two are the ones I am enjoying the most lately.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't always watch documentaries, but when I do, it's usually on something unusual or even weird... Deep sea exploration, Space, Urban Legends, Serial Killers... lol


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't always watch documentaries, but when I do, it's usually on something unusual or even weird... Deep sea exploration, Space, Urban Legends, Serial Killers... lol


I understand the morbid fascination. I watch the same on occasion, and then look around every corner just in case serial killers are lurking.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Have you seen the imposter? It is fascinating, the best documentary I've ever seen.

I saw Maestro this week with Paarvo Jarvi, it was a really good look at the life of a top tier conductor.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

I'm an absolute documentary junky. Watch one almost every evening on YT.
Since you "like" the great war, here's one I enjoyed. It is the last episode of four. All the parts are very interesting, the last one has lots of footage of WW1. I would encourage you to watch the series completely, but I'll give you the link to the last part.
It's called "the Edwardians in colour". Hope you will enjoy it.
Btw, I'll be watching this thread with interest !


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Jos said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I'm an absolute documentary junky. Watch one almost every evening on YT.
> Since you "like" the great war, here's one I enjoyed. It is the last episode of four. All the parts are very interesting, the last one has lots of footage of WW1. I would encourage you to watch the series completely, but I'll give you the link to the last part.
> ...


Jos thank you very much for this! I will enjoy watching this!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are some interesting shorts from the early postwar period which I watched earlier today;

1. Thursday's Child






Primary education of the deaf (sorry about the non-pc bits).

2. Moods of the sea






Mendelsohn's Fingal's Cave

3. O Dreamland






Margate!

4. Forest murmurs






Wagner, from Siegfried


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a question I am hoping you all can answer, the two documentaries I posted, I did find them on youtube but is there any way for me to find them on DVD? I think these were TV specials and I cannot find out where to get them if I can at all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I have a question I am hoping you all can answer, the two documentaries I posted, I did find them on youtube but is there any way for me to find them on DVD? I think these were TV specials and I cannot find out where to get them if I can at all.


If and I am saying if, you can find them, then IMDb is the place to search.
A director's name can be help, most off the time you can also see if it's ever released commercially :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pugg said:


> If and I am saying if, you can find them, then IMDb is the place to search.
> A director's name can be help, most off the time you can also see if it's ever released commercially :tiphat:


Very good suggestion my good fellow! I shall search there. Thank you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Very good suggestion my good fellow! I shall search there. Thank you!


No problem.
Forgot to say: they have also a F.A.Q section, so who knows.
Good luck.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

No one in the face of the Earth should ever miss BBC's 1973 "The World at War"


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bayreuth said:


> No one in the face of the Earth should ever miss BBC's 1973 "The World at War"


Oh yes, you are so right. That series was unsparing.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay everyone. I saw this one today and it is absolutely AMAZING! To watch the Royal Engineers build and fire a Livens Large Gallery Flame Projector is everything you could imagine it to be!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pugg said:


> No problem.
> Forgot to say: they have also a F.A.Q section, so who knows.
> Good luck.


Pugg, I could not find the documentaries. I did find a way around it however. I just used Bandicam software to record it and it worked like a charm!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I really enjoyed this one. But I'm a doubting Thomas anyway. And there's a lot of interesting history here.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay everyone. I saw this one today and it is absolutely AMAZING! To watch the Royal Engineers build and fire a Livens Large Gallery Flame Projector is everything you could imagine it to be!


P.S. I feel I should mention, I don't condone the use of these kinds of weapons on people. I just find it amazing to reconstruct and use something that hasn't been seen in a hundred years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Pugg, I could not find the documentaries. I did find a way around it however. I just used Bandicam software to record it and it worked like a charm!


Glad I could be some kind off help, how small it might have been :tiphat:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love this thread!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

mstar said:


> Oh my gosh I love this thread!


I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Not about WW1, but the issue adressed here may well start the third.....






Some lighter entertainment with this photographer from the sixties






Enjoy !!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Jos said:


> Not about WW1, but the issue adressed here may well start the third.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for this Jos!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Bayreuth said:


> No one in the face of the Earth should ever miss BBC's 1973 "The World at War"


Later WW2 docs had updated information, but none match TWaW's unblinking attention to the catastrophe on all sides. No false heroics or noble bulls--t here. This should be required viewing in all educational facilities, especially directed to teenagers who tend to be susceptible to the propaganda of military "glory" and the thrill of combat. Another good one is "WW1: The Apocalypse."


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Shoah (2 parts)


----------

